# Can I Keep Pygmy Cory + Red Cherry Shrimp in an Ebi Fluval?



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi all, I'm quite new to this so I hope you'll be patient while I'm still learning. I bought the Ebi Fluval mainly for the purpose of keeping only Red Cherry Shrimps, but started to regret it after seeing all these neat videos of schooling fishes. I know having an 8 gallon tank really limits the number of fishes I can have, but I've been looking around and it looks like Pygmy Cories might be a possibility. Could someone confirm whether or not having Pygmy Cories and Red Cherry Shrimps in an Ebi Fluval tank would be alright? If not, are there any other schooling fishes that would work in this case? 

Thanks!


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

There are some great little small schooling fish out there if you are willing to look  The nice thing about going small is that their size will make your tank look bigger than it is and you can actually have a decent number of them.

Two small schooling fish I have successfully kept in a 5g tank are Axelrod Rasboras and Galaxy Rasboras. I kept schools of 6 and both were great schoolers and attractive looking. In an 8g you could certainly keep a school of 10 along with a pack of shrimp  

I have not kept dwarf cories, so I will let someone else answer on that.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Red cherry shrimps are safe with any corydora. I keep pygmaeus corydoras with my shrimps and don't have any problems. Cardinal tetras, rummynose, black neon tetras are all good. However, some shrimplets may be vulnerable to rasbora's mouth if not fed well. So to answer you inquiry - yes, you can keep pygmy cories and RCS.


----------



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies. I was thinking I'd have to wait until the next morning to find some replies, but I guess there are some night owls hanging around the forums at this time. 

I guess my main concern was whether or not I could keep an adequate number of pygmy cories or other school fishes in an Ebi Fluval. It looks like most schooling fishes are best kept in groups of 6 or more. I just wasn't sure if my tank could only allow for 3 or 4 fishes in addition to the red cherry shrimps and decor(plants and wood). It would be great if I could keep 10 =D that would be a nice sight in the tank. 

Based on the threads I've seen for nano fish, it looks like tetras and galaxy rasbora are quite popular choices. Hoping for the Pygmy Cories to work though seeing as they just look too cute with their little whiskers.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The more the merrier and happier they'll be. Just need to ensure you have enought water volume and filtration capacity. They don't eat a lot nor pollute the water too much, so you're safe. They are cool to watch schooling around in a big group from time to time. 12 of them would be a good number


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Quick question, will pygmy cories dig out the plants??


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Shiyuu said:


> Quick question, will pygmy cories dig out the plants??


nope, they won't. And I know someone who has lots of pygme cory


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Pygmy Corys are very cute, but they are bottom-dwellers and spend their day rummaging around the gravel (I have never heard of them digging up plants - they're too small to do it even if they wanted to). 

If you want something for the middle area of the tank I'd recommend sticking with something like rasboras, or smaller neons/tetras.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Pygmy cories cannot unroot plants. I've observed and found that they seem to have problem digging for black worms I feed in the sand. They tend to be very shy, but when they come together to shoal, its great to watch. Cool to watch them spawn also . I also know someone who has a lot and readily eating live blackworms.


----------

